# One for Me One for My Grandson



## Twig Man (May 11, 2012)

Had this deer mounted and my three year old grandson decided he needed one too. So I made him this.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2012)

SonshineCalls said:


> Had this deer mounted and my three year old grandson decided he needed one too. So I made him this.



nice buck both of them


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2012)

I am not sure but I think the gransons is a little larger. Nice work


----------



## Twig Man (May 11, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I am not sure but I think the gransons is a little larger. Nice work



It was in my grandsons eyes and that was good with me. Cant wait to take him deer hunting and turkey hunting.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2012)

Took my oldest grandson creek fishing up in the mountains last year. Grandma could hear him a block away when he caught his first fish. Those are the important things in life-you are a great grandpa.


----------

